# Skylines and Skyscrapers movie



## archaeic_bloke (Apr 22, 2008)

so apparently Newera helped make this movie called Skylines and skyscrapers 2 years ago, I turned it on and in the first five minutes I was hooked... its like music to my ears!! its only avail on Vimeo from the stream, haven't found a place to download it yet, so you can watch the stream here: The Skylife: Skylines and Skyscrapers Movie I'm sure because its 2 years old it will probably ring a few bells and trigger memories for some of you, very cool video with some great drifting shots as well.

soooooo gooood!


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

This one...? 
Newera Media - Skylines and Skyscrapers DVD


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

We made 3 movies on Japanese car culture, some of which took as much as a year to put together, edit, produce, subtitle, etc + flying Steve to and from Japan several times to film each DVD.
Each production cost well over 15,000 GBP to make.

Although many GTROC members bought DVD's, as well as other car clubs & customers of Duke Video sadly today's culture of sharing videos illegally meant the investment in time & money we put in to make good quality DVD's was never recouped from sales - so after making 3 DVD's we couldn't warrant investment in making further productions.

Steve Brooks went on to make other excellent quality short (Vimeo) videos using modern SLR cameras - of the UK drift scene, etc. but has recently knocked it on the head again. Really bugs me when people think it's OK to steal intellectual property. The end result is the true enthusiasts lose out. 

Had neweramedia.com received the support it deserved, it would still be making quality DVD's of Japan's best events and street scene in Japan today.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Miguel, just film it from your phone, ill still watch  not really about what you see its the way you spoke about Japan etc that was interesting. You should do narrated books with car noises 

Mikey


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Mikeydinho said:


> Miguel, just film it from your phone, ill still watch  not really about what you see its the way you spoke about Japan etc that was interesting. You should do narrated books with car noises
> 
> Mikey


Thanks for the compliment Mikey


----------



## archaeic_bloke (Apr 22, 2008)

well miguel, I watched it start to finish, and I thought you did a fantastic job!

there are ways to make money by offering your movies for free, and vimeo unfortunately isn't one of them lol, the best way to offer a full length movie for free like that while still recouping costs, (as this is what I'm currently doing with my own film we're working on) is to put it on you tube, and allow adverts on it. you won't make much unless the video gets more than 200,000 hits, which is completely possible these days...

would you be able to link to any others? Id love to see the others! or where can I buy them from if they are not available online?

If you'd like miguel, send me a pm, its never too late to do the youtube thing, i wouldn't mind helping you out there.

between you and I... I'd like to thank you personally for making such an awesome film. great job!

Edit: I've added the link to your DVD sales site right onto the page so ppl will know where to pick it up, maybe that will help a little bit.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Miguel has put ALOT of effort into Newera over the past decade

and tbh we are one of the only companies still going since then.

what you see on the film is a true reflection of what we do & what we are passionate about

obviously things change interms of RK now doing the prep work etc, but it gives people an insite


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I really enjoyed and appreciate the work stuck in to these productions. Being based in the heart of the JDM scene in japan for years, Newera has tried to spread the passion and movement which alone deserves recognition.:thumbsup:

On the other hand it is difficult to get real sales out of video-DVD productions. Coming from the cinema/animation business myself, I know how hard it is . . . and the big magic word is = distribution, which is sadly linked to "fat investment".

Some friends of mine work for the movie distribution industry and I have asked them how much they would estimate the distribution invest. for basicly balancing back production losses of a JDM style content documentary (if very well done and appealing) of est. 25000USD .. . . . it would take 250.000USD of investment to get 25000USD back:bawling: . . . . but the thing is that at a certain amount of distribution and advertising power, the sales take off from them selves . . . even if the prod. and content isn`t that appealing.

And most of all in 2011 everyone can shot prof. FULL HD movies with a Conon 50D or better and in that way minimize prod. costs. 

I bet we will see very soon a doc. prod. of the JDM car scene that will eclipse fast and Furi in popularity . . . . its the age of self made directors and film makers. . . . just need to find a distributor to believe in your film.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Have all 3 video`s, all of excellent quality, still watch them . Thanks Newera.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

hodgie said:


> Have all 3 video`s, all of excellent quality, still watch them . Thanks Newera.


I have none, only watch Skyline and Skyscrapers online, id buy all three if they were available.


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

So are these avaliable anywhere or not? Matty?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah via us pm me


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

I own all three and they are very good. A shame you aren't going to make anymore.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

All three DVD's are available via www.NeweraMedia.com - homepage & payment is accepted via Paypal. DVD's are shipped from UK.

After investing in expensive equipment, rental of editting suites, travel, translation and hundreds of hours to make just 15 minutes footage + somewhere around 15K GBP per DVD + advertising & promotion, we realised the reason why the DVD's didn't sell well was because some people put up torrents in as little as a week from the release date of a DVD. 

You can imagine the frustration this caused at the time that so many thought it was perfectly OK to share pirate copies... Eventually we got over it & just had to accept the fact that producing DVD's was too small a market in UK to be worthwhile.

It's sad that in the end it's the people who really enjoy this kind of stuff that lost out! It could have turned out quite different.

For the 4th production we had planned to make a DVD all about high-level driving techniques so people could learn visually (Time attack, drift & racing, with some well known Japanese drivers) but it never happened...

We were also in talks with Option to work with them to make English language DVD's after making Fast East & Extreme, but my feeling was that these DVD's would be even more likely to be shared on torrents and Sunpros Co. Ltd. couldn't help but agree - so they mostly concentrate on the Japanese market these days.

In Japan the vast majority will simply buy a DVD and some make a library very few Japanese people would break the law and steal. 
D1 Corporation used to sell 20,000 DVD's a month. Compare that to general sales of around 2,000 DVD's in a lifespan in UK for most "successful" productions distributed by Duke Video (They have distributed our DVD's in the past) and it's not hard to see there's a very real loss of opportunity in Europe, USA, etc. resulting from pirating DVD's, especially those of relatively limited budget such as our's for example.

We'd have loved to continue sharing the many great things that happen in Japan but it just wasn't to be. I still shoot pictures of events (A lot less time consuming than making films!) and share those here from time to time. 

Thanks to all those on here who bought & enjoyed genuine copies & for the kind words of appreciation for the quality of productions.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Miguel, you look totally different without the afro :chuckle:



If you do make any more films you can edit them yourself with some decent software, it will save a few quid on hiring an editing suite. Still won't stop the pirates though, but it will significantly lower your production costs.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Miguel - Newera said:


> All three DVD's are available via www.NeweraMedia.com - homepage & payment is accepted via Paypal. DVD's are shipped from UK.
> 
> After investing in expensive equipment, rental of editting suites, travel, translation and hundreds of hours to make just 15 minutes footage + somewhere around 15K GBP per DVD + advertising & promotion, we realised the reason why the DVD's didn't sell well was because some people put up torrents in as little as a week from the release date of a DVD.
> 
> ...


Well the DVD business is a tough one, but I think you can be proud of having made these DVDs so many years back, when the scene wasn`t that big and divers. Remember that the world wide JDM scene and the worldwide business that follows it, is sustained by enthusiasts and passion . . . . Newera prod. made a good contribution, next to many others all the way back . . so we can look at all the success the JDM scene has worldwide today.

By the way I will drop you a PM on facebook, Miguel . . . have something to discuss in the spirit of this thread.

Chris


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks to Miguel, I have all the Newera DVD's at home and I have to say they are all a piece of art :clap::clap::clap:

They are showing the real life in JP, real car enthusiats with true passion for their cars and the real JP tuning scene, and no Paul Walker, Vin Diesel F&F shyte like seen in the movies :chairshot

I'm really sorry that Newera Media isn't getting the attention that it should and that there will be no new DVD's produced :bawling:

Down with all those internet video pirates


----------

